# Where do you get supplies?



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Ok, now that I've "introduced myself", I'm going to ask the question I joined this forum to ask. 25 years ago I had a local hobby shop specializing in model railroading that had almost anything I needed. Today, as far as I can tell, I have a Hobbytown USA (that I've been to 3 or four times now) and a shop I've never gotten to because of their "bankers hours" and whose website shows nothing in n-scale. I found these two from the "Find A Dealer" page on Walther's website. Where do other people buy the things they need for this hobby? Except for a caboose I bought from Bachmann's online store and what I got from Hobbyland USA, everything on my layout has come from Amazon.com. My attempt to place an order with Con-Cor ended in frustration. Any suggestions?


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

GNfan said:


> Ok, now that I've "introduced myself", I'm going to ask the question I joined this forum to ask. 25 years ago I had a local hobby shop specializing in model railroading that had almost anything I needed. Today, as far as I can tell, I have a Hobbytown USA (that I've been to 3 or four times now) and a shop I've never gotten to because of their "bankers hours" and whose website shows nothing in n-scale. I found these two from the "Find A Dealer" page on Walther's website. Where do other people buy the things they need for this hobby? Except for a caboose I bought from Bachmann's online store and what I got from Hobbyland USA, everything on my layout has come from Amazon.com. My attempt to place an order with Con-Cor ended in frustration. Any suggestions?



Try Model Train Stuff online. I've been using them for many years. They have great pricing and are very reliable

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Default.asp


----------



## SD90 (May 25, 2016)

powersteamguy1790 said:


> Try Model Train Stuff online. I've been using them for many years. They have great pricing and are very reliable
> 
> http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Default.asp


I've used them as well, I think they were MB Klein? Great prices and service.


----------



## SD90 (May 25, 2016)

For N scale, you can also try Brooklyn Locomotive Works, also great to deal with!

http://www.blwnscale.com/


----------



## TrainSupport (Apr 5, 2016)

For the N scale, you can try KatoUSA.com


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I go here for some
https://www.hobby1.com/home.php

And ebay alot


----------



## highvoltage (Apr 6, 2014)

SD90 said:


> ...I think they were MB Klein?...


They still are. ModelTrainStuff is the online presence of the MB Klein storefront located in Cockeysville MD.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Supply source*



GNfan said:


> Ok, now that I've "introduced myself", I'm going to ask the question I joined this forum to ask. 25 years ago I had a local hobby shop specializing in model railroading that had almost anything I needed. Today, as far as I can tell, I have a Hobbytown USA (that I've been to 3 or four times now) and a shop I've never gotten to because of their "bankers hours" and whose website shows nothing in n-scale. I found these two from the "Find A Dealer" page on Walther's website. Where do other people buy the things they need for this hobby? Except for a caboose I bought from Bachmann's online store and what I got from Hobbyland USA, everything on my layout has come from Amazon.com. My attempt to place an order with Con-Cor ended in frustration. Any suggestions?


GNfan;

I'm lucky enough to have a good train store near me. They do mail order and have a website. The store is Reed's Hobby Shop. Their mailing address is 8039 La Mesa Blvd. La Mesa, Calif. 91942. Website www.reeds-hobbies.com E-mail [email protected]. The owner's name is Steve Bovee, and he's good people.
You might also check www.microtrains.com They make excellent N scale cars of all types. Kato is my favorite brand of locomotive www.katousa.com Both Micro Trains and Kato are of very quality.

Good luck;

Traction Fan


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Thanks*

Thanks, everyone. modeltrainstuff.com has the Atlas parts I need and a couple of cars I want. Now I need to "negotiate with the CFO about some Capital Expenditure"


----------



## bpiperjr (Dec 12, 2011)

Top Hobby is a great resource. They have competitive pricing and they install decoders and do custom installs.


http://www.tophobbytrains.com


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fiferhobby.com, I shoped there a lot and like them


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*OK, done*

I just ordered two cars from modeltrainstuff.com, and told them that people here recommended them. I really wanted a bay window caboose to pretend to be an HEP car for my Bachmann "McKinley Explorer", and the Athearn B&O one there looks like a good color match to my Alaska RR locomotive. Maybe someday I'll find an n-scale semi tractor kit and mount the exhaust system on the roof of the caboose - then it would look like a real HEP car.

Thanks again


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

http://hobbylinc.com/

I use this site for my figures, structures. Their prices are incredible. When you order, they keep track of your order from clearing of payment, filling order, packing order, shipping and every step of the way during shipment. Their selection is great. I have ordered from them several times and I will again.

For local supplies I use Westside Trains, HobbyTown U.S.A., and HobbyLobby. I also check Craigslist for local people selling stuff, and always check yard sales and estate sales.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Don't give up too quickly*

I assume that we all know the hobby shop business isn't what it once was. The only "Authorized Dealer" in my area on Bachmann's site went out of business two years ago (and I had to dig thru Google to discover that), and Atlas' website can't find one. Maybe, like me, you've stumbled into "Railway Classics" fully functional "zombie" website only to discover they've been out of business for years. So when I found that the shop I went to 25 years ago had no web page and only internet presence was a Facebook page last updated over a year ago I assumed they too were out of business. Today on a whim I called their phone number from Walther's "Find a Dealer web page - and someone answered the phone! They are still in business. It's a 50 mile round trip, but I'm going to have to make it one of these weekends. Besides, the BNSF Spokane-Pasco main line runs parallel to the highway.


----------



## outlaw bill (Apr 3, 2013)

VegasN it it pretty good with garage/yard sales and estate sales. You might also want to check antique stores, for the fact, they usually know who is into what. Also stores marked as " Toys and Things ". At times they have a small modeling section.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Unfortunately, here in Vegas, small "mom & pop" locations are all automotive shops or restaurants. We are truly held captive by large corporate "box stores". Even in my woodworking, we used to have a few good lumber yards here, now there is nothing but Home Depot and Lowe's. Which makes it very difficult for floundering small local business' to help support other local business'.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Update*

OK, I got my first order from modeltrainstuff.com, and I'm impressed. Enough to have placed a second order - its hard to find much in Northern Pacific anymore and they had some nice reefers. hobbylinc.com has some nice Great Northern equipment, and I think I'll go there next when "the CFO" approves.


----------



## Tony35 (Mar 18, 2016)

I have had great luck with MBKlien and Fifer Hobby


----------

